# Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art Gets Reviewed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16314"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16314">Tweet</a></div>
<p>SLRGear has completed their review of the highly anticipated Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art series lens. We’re very happy to read that the lens just may live up to the hype created by Sigma themselves.</p>
<p><strong>Says SLRGear

</strong><em>“The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is the most exciting lens we’re likely to review this year. All competing lenses from Canon and Nikon fell short when compared to the resolving power of the 50mm Art. We haven’t (yet) tested the very best from Zeiss, but we are confident Sigma will trounce it in one key area: price. This difference is likely to be a yawning chasm. Our expectation for pricing on this lens is for something at least a bit less than Canon’s 50mm f/1.2 L, which goes for $1,700; despite a variety of rumors and no official price for the Sigma yet, we’re expecting it’ll be less than that.”</em></p>
<p>Pricing for the lens is expected to be announced on or around April 11, 2014.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/30" target="_blank">Read the full review at SLRGear</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Apr 5, 2014)

A salesman at Henry's in Toronto *said* that the Sigma rep who was there a few days earlier *said* it would be around/less than 790.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 5, 2014)

One more thing learned -- weighs 28 oz / 1.75 lb / 0.8 kg. 

- A


----------



## brad-man (Apr 5, 2014)

tianxiaozhang said:


> A salesman at Henry's in Toronto *said* that the Sigma rep who was there a few days earlier *said* it would be around/less than 790.



Stop saying that. _You're giving me GAS._

must wait for the 85. must wait for the 85. must wait for the 85...


----------



## deleteme (Apr 5, 2014)

The review reports a brilliant performance. 
I am waiting for the critics to gather their talking points.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 6, 2014)

FINALLY a decent 50mm lens...

I will try this one...and I mean BUY it ...use it for 1/2 year...really try it out...
my 35 f1.4 is quite nice.. and the bokeh quality... 
is about as good as the 35L(I sold)... sometimes a little busy..

but I am nitpicking on the 35 sigma... a very nice lens

so,
if the bokeh on this 50mm is reasonable...this lens will be hard to get....for a while... IMO

---------------


now I want an 85mm f1.4 Arts lens...hurry hurry....

I am delighted... this 50mm is looking so good
I hear June availability...on the 50mm

TOM


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 6, 2014)

That is awesome ... and if it is below $1000, that's even more awesome. With the way Sigma is delivering some great lenses, I wouldn't be surprised if they release a new DSLR or mirrorless, (within the next year or two), that that can take advantage of the resolving power of thise new ART lenses.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 6, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> One more thing learned -- weighs 28 oz / 1.75 lb / 0.8 kg.
> 
> - A



Wow, that's quite heavy for a 50/1.4!


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 6, 2014)

TommyLee said:


> so,
> if the bokeh on this 50mm is reasonable...this lens will be hard to get....for a while... IMO



I certainly hope so, both for Sigma's sake and for my wallet. With all the stuff coming out this year I wouldn't mind if every lens they make immediately flies off the shelf until sometime next year. technically my 18-35f1.8 with a 7D2 will do everything I could want, but I'm a sucker for a good deal (and this lens is more than just a good deal).




TommyLee said:


> now I want an 85mm f1.4 Arts lens...hurry hurry....
> 
> I am delighted... this 50mm is looking so good
> I hear June availability...on the 50mm
> ...



Plus if you're shooting on crop this lens is going to be an utterly fantastic 80mm equivalent. Those chart readings with the 7D are phenomenal, at the same f/stop it's even better than the 18-35f1.8 at 35mm (though that lens does even better at the wide end).


----------



## ecka (Apr 6, 2014)

zlatko said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing learned -- weighs 28 oz / 1.75 lb / 0.8 kg.
> ...



 I thought it was 470g (from dpreview).


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 6, 2014)

brad-man said:


> tianxiaozhang said:
> 
> 
> > A salesman at Henry's in Toronto *said* that the Sigma rep who was there a few days earlier *said* it would be around/less than 790.
> ...



 You are not alone.... We must WAIT for the 85.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 6, 2014)

ecka said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I think a factor of 3 to a double gaussian optics is a good rule of thumb for a weight conversion into a retrofocus lens like the new sigma, 300 grams (for EF 1.4 50) x 2.5 is 900 grams. The sigma seems to use metal compared to the EF 1.4 50.

2 times the length + 1.2 times the diameter means 2 x 1.2 x 1.2 ~ 3


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2014)

Sigma's famous statement: *it wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon, but rather the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4* has a way to go judging by the graph in the review. I would have expected the FF graph to look like the 7D graph based on this bragging. The Otus' whole thing is sharp corners at f1.4. That's expensive to achieve.


----------



## Radiating (Apr 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> Sigma's famous statement: *it wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon, but rather the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4* has a way to go judging by the graph in the review. I would have expected the FF graph to look like the 7D graph based on this bragging. The Otus' whole thing is sharp corners at f1.4. That's expensive to achieve.



You don't seem to know how to read the graph or what a typical graph is. This lens actually has LESS falloff in resolution between the center and corners than the Zeiss Otus, and 3 times less falloff in corner resolution than a typical competitor. On top of that it's as sharp in the corners wide as most 50mm lenses are stopped down in average resolution at f/2.8. For all intents and purposes it's tack sharp on full frame in the corners wide open. All lenses have some sharpness falloff in the corners, the Otus has significant drop, but for both lenses we are talking about being ridiculously sharp in the center and nearly ridiculously sharp in the corners. The Sigma is 2-5 times sharper than any other 50mm prime with autofocus in terms of average resolution, so the whole image is very clear.


You're also missing the point of their quote. The Sigma 50 A is not competing with canon or nikon it's competing with zeiss and makes Canon and nikon obsolete. That's the point of the quote, and that's what they accomplished.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 6, 2014)

We don't have a true side by side test yet. Based on these results, I still expect the Otus to be sharper, corner to corner at f/1.4. To get anything close to a side by side test, the Sigma 50 A is similar at f/1.4 to the Sigma 35 A in the SLRgear test. I actually think the 50 A is a bit better. 

But here is a link to the Otus vs the Sigma 35 A both at f/1.4:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=917&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=829&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

The Otus is clearly sharper corner to corner when compared to the Sigma.

So, yes, the Sigma is blasting Canon and Nikon. Excellent, IMO, but it likely is going to slide in slightly behind the Otus, which is nothing to sneeze at. Considering AF, price point, etc....the Sigma will likely end up in more bags than the Otus.

EDIT---just checked Lenstip.com. They have the Sigma 35 A and Otus 55 very similar at f/1.4. 

If the Otus is better than the Sigma 50 A, I doubt it is by much. This review is a very good start for the Sigma 50 A.


----------



## infared (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow...hope the $800-$900 rumor is true...makes sense...the number of elements, etc is very similar to the 35mm Art Lens. I have to laugh... This development is soooo good for photography..a truly sharp 50mm at a reasonable cost ...It's soooooooo GREAT......it takes 13 elements...it's an f/1.4....of course it's going to be big and heavy...LOL. How can anyone complain about the size and weight...oh well!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 6, 2014)

It's great to know that it exists, and if I ever need one I can get it, but ...

One of the reasons I like primes is the light weight. I love going out with just my Canon 35 f/2 IS on the 5DIII. It is small and light, and it does a damn good job for both photography and video. I am still hoping for a similar lens at 50mm. I don't really want to add another 2 lbs to my bag, but still I'm glad the Sigma exists in case I need one.


----------



## Scythels (Apr 6, 2014)

Radiating said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma's famous statement: *it wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon, but rather the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4* has a way to go judging by the graph in the review. I would have expected the FF graph to look like the 7D graph based on this bragging. The Otus' whole thing is sharp corners at f1.4. That's expensive to achieve.
> ...



SLRGear hasn't reviewed the Otus, your statements are baseless.


----------



## extremeinstability (Apr 6, 2014)

Given the weakness of about every 50mm is coma, it'd be great if someone would test coma on this thing. I'm assuming it will be good to go with sharp corners and aspherical element.


----------



## yeahyoung (Apr 6, 2014)

I found it slightly absurd that people predict a sub $1000 pricing for a lens whose performance supposedly surpasses Canon 50 1.2L and Nikon 58 1.4. 

A $1200-1500 range sounds like a much more reasonable guess. 

Also, I think the weight of this lens (and that of the 35 1.4 art) is a big deal-breaker for a lot of people. I personally would choose Canon's future (possible) new 50mm F1.8 or 2 IS over this one, and Canon's current 35mm F2IS over the Sigma 35 1.4, mostly because of the (potential) weight differences.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 6, 2014)

I have had the pleasure of having the Otus for 3.5 months. That is an awesome lens in every regard. I believe that lens is as close to perfect as we can expect to get with this focal length.

Still, I think the 50 Art is the most exciting lens at the moment, regardless of brand and focal length. It will change the game if it fulfills the hype, at a price tag <$1.500. I also believe we need to see a lot more image examples before we conclude how good it really is. 

But the start is promising ...


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2014)

Radiating said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma's famous statement: *it wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon, but rather the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4* has a way to go judging by the graph in the review. I would have expected the FF graph to look like the 7D graph based on this bragging. The Otus' whole thing is sharp corners at f1.4. That's expensive to achieve.
> ...



Dude, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...


Gentlemen, it´s just a lens ... A lens we have only seen in pictures ... we have seen a few graphs and a couple of totally uninteresting images ... Let´s wait with the insults and bombastic conclusions until we have had a chance to try it out. Or at least until we have seen a couple of proper reviews. What we have seen so far are just preliminaries ... :


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2014)

docsmith said:


> We don't have a true side by side test yet. Based on these results, I still expect the Otus to be sharper, corner to corner at f/1.4. To get anything close to a side by side test, the Sigma 50 A is similar at f/1.4 to the Sigma 35 A in the SLRgear test. I actually think the 50 A is a bit better.
> 
> But here is a link to the Otus vs the Sigma 35 A both at f/1.4:
> 
> ...



Could you post a link to the lenstip.com comparison where you are getting your information? Sight unseen, I would bet the house the Sigma 35 is nowhere close to the Otus 55 in the corners @ f1.4 which is what my original point was and still is and is regarding the Otus @f1.4. SLRgear will confirm my assertion once they review the lens. However, comparing a 35mm to a 55mm lens dumps a disadvantage on the wider lens. Even a comparison of the 50mm ART and 55mm Otus will give a slight advantage to the 55mm lens (all other things being equal).

Stopped down a bit, the other competitors will catch up, then one has to decide if the other Zeiss characteristics are worth $4k.


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2014)

Scythels said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



SLRGear brought up the Zeiss in their own comments.


----------



## ecka (Apr 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Radiating said:
> ...



I actually prefer the old Sigma 50/1.4 EX DG HSM over any other fast 50 with AF. It's bokeh and sharpens wide open just wins. If the new one is meant to be a replacement for it, then it cannot cost more than $1000. IMHO, Sigma has already surpassed both Canon and Nikon 50/1.4, so now they are aiming for the crown (vs. the Zeiss). Otus optics may be better, but I'm sure that many will prefer Sigma for the price.

P.S. I hope Samyang will join the fast 50 competition soon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm about to put my 50L on Ebay.... and it has nothing to do with this new 50mm Art.

I took my kids to Flower Field in Carlsbad yesterday. I carried A7r + FE 55mm. With Eye-focus feature in A7r, compose the shot is so easy. At wide open, I couldn't miss a shot. However, the Bokeh is not smooth as my 50L.

Bottom line is, I'm willing to trade that bokeh for light weight


----------



## Radiating (Apr 6, 2014)

Scythels said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



Except SLRGEAR has reviewed hundreds of other lenses so it is incredibly easy to get a common lens to cross compare. You can do it with literrally dozens of lenses and get an direct comparison between the Otus and the Sigma. I've run the number and have comparison data between the two. There is a small margin of error due to testing methodology differences and copy variation, but this will strongly correlate to real world results.



Rick said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



Honestly you sound ridicoulous. I've taken the time to very carefully get together data and make factual comparisons. You just put some random nonsense out there that has nothing to do with reality and is completely false. When I correct you it's embarassing?

Have you done any research or information gathering or number crunching related to this at all? Right. I didn't think so.


----------



## l_d_allan (Apr 6, 2014)

ecka said:


> P.S. I hope Samyang will join the fast 50 competition soon.



Partly agree ... that Samyang makes a 50mm prime.

However, I hope they produce a relatively slow f2.8 lens without the trade-offs required for f1.4 to f1.8.

I am very, very happy with my Samyang 14mm f2.8, even though it is fully manual. I have little interest in their faster 35mm and 85mm lenses with f1.4.

My "vote" would be for Samyang to have a full line-up of very affordable, very sharp, fully manual f2.8 prime lenses, such as 24mm, 50mm, and 100mm (about doubling each step from 14mm, and skipping "intermediates" like 20mm, 28mm, 35mm, and 85mm, which also would duplicate their existing FL's).


----------



## l_d_allan (Apr 6, 2014)

infared said:


> How can anyone complain about the size and weight...oh well!



Well, how about ... "that big and that heavy and that expensive ... and no IS?"


----------



## docsmith (Apr 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> Could you post a link to the lenstip.com comparison where you are getting your information? Sight unseen, I would bet the house the Sigma 35 is nowhere close to the Otus 55 in the corners @ f1.4



The Otus:

http://www.lenstip.com/390.4-Lens_review-Carl_Zeiss_Otus_55_mm_f_1.4_ZE_ZF.2_Image_resolution.html

The Sigma 35 Art:

http://www.lenstip.com/359.4-Lens_review-Sigma_A_35_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Image_resolution.html

I would put the Sigma at ~39 lpmm center, 31 lpmm APS-C edge, and 28.5 lpmm FF edge. The Otus at ~38 lpmm center, 33 lpmm APS-C edge, and ~28 lpmm FF edge. 

Both, very remarkable for f/1.4.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Apr 6, 2014)

yeahyoung said:


> Also, I think the weight of this lens (and that of the 35 1.4 art) is a big deal-breaker for a lot of people. I personally would choose Canon's future (possible) new 50mm F1.8 or 2 IS over this one, and Canon's current 35mm F2IS over the Sigma 35 1.4, mostly because of the (potential) weight differences.



I think this last argument is a little weak, especially if you're referring to carrying it in a bag vs hand holding. To me, it reminds me of those backpackers who will cut the handle off an eating utensil to save 50 grams, when instead, exercising a little bit harder for two weeks prior would result in vastly more of a weight reduction. Many of my friends and I choose to hike with better optical quality lenses, or use them throughout the day, because we also work out and maintain a strength training regimen. I take a 17 TS-E, 24 TS-E, 16-35 II, 24-70 II, 70-200 2.8 II, and both TCs while backpacking because my training allows me to do so with ease. Putting in a little time in the gym allows me to achieve optimum optical quality without pain and suffering. I feel bad for fellow photographer who skip out on the best gear because they can't handle the weight of a superior lens throughout a day's shooting. If it's hand holding through a long day's shoot, then finger-/wrist-/forearm-specific exercises will do wonders on top of the other training. 

Cost is a reasonable excuse, as we all aren't as financially successful. But this reason you listed is bullshit in most cases, and caused by laziness. Having said that, I realize that for a small percentage of the population, it is legitimate due to medical issues.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm about to put my 50L on Ebay.... and it has nothing to do with this new 50mm Art.
> 
> I took my kids to Flower Field in Carlsbad yesterday. I carried A7r + FE 55mm. With Eye-focus feature in A7r, compose the shot is so easy. At wide open, I couldn't miss a shot. However, the Bokeh is not smooth as my 50L.
> 
> Bottom line is, I'm willing to trade that bokeh for light weight



It's a dichotomy, isn't it? Corner sharpness wins points for a lens in reviews, but for 50 or 85 mm being used for portraits, corner and bokeh sharpness often fights against that magic background separation.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 6, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> “The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is the most exciting lens we’re likely to review this year."



I got rid of all my 50s largely because they are so boring. If this is the most exciting lens they're likely to review this year, it's going to be a pretty rotten year.

They should review the Tamron 150-600. That lens has 10 times the excitement of yet another 50mm prime.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 6, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I hope Samyang will join the fast 50 competition soon.
> ...



I have to say that I respectfully totally disagree with you! 

For me, those kind of lens wouldn't have much of a market. I think it would be much more interesting for Samyang to produce very fast lens, for instance a 50mm f/1.2 or f/1. I personally can't find much use for a f/2.8 standard prime and even then, you can easily find old manual lens on eBay that are plenty sharp at f2.8 for less than 100$, sometime even less than 35$!



Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > “The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is the most exciting lens we’re likely to review this year."
> ...



I also have to respectfully totally disagree with you! 

I am sure that I am not the only one for whom the 50mm is a personnal favorite, and I would even go as far as saying that in is one of the most complex FL. You might dislike it, as any lens of any FL are just tools, I have no problem understanding this, but I would never qualify it as boring. Disliking a certain tool for your craft doesn't mean it is bad per se, but rather that it is not for you. I am sure a look at Henry Cartier-Bresson photographs would convince you.


----------



## yeahyoung (Apr 6, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> yeahyoung said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I think the weight of this lens (and that of the 35 1.4 art) is a big deal-breaker for a lot of people. I personally would choose Canon's future (possible) new 50mm F1.8 or 2 IS over this one, and Canon's current 35mm F2IS over the Sigma 35 1.4, mostly because of the (potential) weight differences.
> ...



You attributed the need for lighter gear to laziness and lack of will power. That itself is a weak argument. Are you implying that the quality of photography is determined by the weight of gear one's carrying arround? Appears to me that you were just trying to justify your hard work-out sessions and heavy gears. And why do you want to justfy it, if you don't have a problem with it to begin with? Ever feel one of those lenses could be left at home so you can enjoy the field trip just a little bit more? 

Every factor (including workout, will power, utility, and IQ) being equal, the lighter the better. Would you agree with that? 

For street and everyday photography, IQ being similar, a light 50 1.8 beats a much much heavier 50 1.4. You can make the argument that the lens is for studio and landscape, but that's seriously limiting the usage of a standard lens.


----------



## ecka (Apr 6, 2014)

Artifex said:


> l_d_allan said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Yep. The shorty-forty is a very good 50 for 2.8+ , no need for more slow normal primes. However, manual 50/2 macro would be nice. 5 years ago I was wondering why Samyang doesn't make T-S and Macro lenses, for which manual-only focusing is not a problem. Now they are making T-S, so maybe Macros are coming too. 200/4 would be a good start


----------



## Policar (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > “The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art is the most exciting lens we’re likely to review this year."
> ...



Are you on FF or APS-C? 50mm is kind of a no man's land on APS-C but IMO it is the most useful focal length on FF.

Agreed that the quest for perfection is a little boring when it comes at the cost of rendering, but if the Otus were affordable and had AF, it would not leave my camera. 

My current 50mm f1.4 Sigma would be my favorite lens were it not for the dodgy AF.


----------



## 100 (Apr 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> Sigma's famous statement: *it wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon, but rather the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4* has a way to go judging by the graph in the review. I would have expected the FF graph to look like the 7D graph based on this bragging. The Otus' whole thing is sharp corners at f1.4. That's expensive to achieve.



Are you referring to this statement?:
“When discussing their goals of image quality and sharpness for the lens, Sigma mentioned they're confident they'll surpass competitive products from Canon and Nikon and are instead gunning for Zeiss's new 55mm Otus lens.”
Source: http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/01/08/sigma-50mm-f-1.4-art-targets-zeiss-otus-ignores-canon-l-nikon-glass


It isn’t a direct quote by Sigma but a paraphrase and we don’t even know who (as in how high up in the Sigma organization) has been paraphrased here. 
English is not my native tongue but to me being “confident they'll surpass competitive products from Canon and Nikon” is rather different from your “wasn't looking to surpass Nikon and Canon” and “gunning for Zeiss's new 55mm Otus lens” isn’t exactly the same as “looking to surpass Zeiss's new 55mm Otus lens”. 
“Gunning for” to me is something like trying to achieve the standard set by the Zeiss Otus, but please correct me if my interpretation is incorrect. 

As far as measurable data is concerned the review doesn’t contain any Zeiss data, so we don’t know. They do have Canon and Nikon data and it seems the Sigma outscores both. Image quality is not determent by measurable data alone but also by more subjective qualities as bokeh. We’ll have to see real world comparisons before we can conclude anything about those qualities and even then, it’s a matter of taste. 

In the end the deciding factor for most of us will be price. You can probably buy the autofocus Sigma with a 5D Mark III attached to it for the same money as the manual focus only Zeiss lens without a camera.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 6, 2014)

So will this be sharper than my 100L? I love my 70-200 mkii, but my 100L blows it away in regards to sharpness and I love that I can get within a foot of my subject... but... while I really do like the focal length... I'm not sure I want to throw down $1200 if I'm not 100% sure I'm going to use it... hmmm... time to bust out a DOF calculator. And I do realize I get another 2 stops of light... 

50mm at min focusing distance

Subject distance 1.5 ft

Depth of field 
Near limit 1.49 ft
Far limit 1.51 ft
Total 0.02 ft

In front of subject 0.01 ft	(50%)
Behind subject 0.01 ft	(50%)

Hyperfocal distance 193.5 ft
Circle of confusion 0.03 mm

versus 100 with similar framing:

Subject distance 3 ft

Depth of field 
Near limit 2.98 ft
Far limit 3.02 ft
Total 0.04 ft

In front of subject 0.02 ft	(50%)
Behind subject 0.02 ft	(50%)

Hyperfocal distance 387 ft
Circle of confusion 0.03 mm


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 6, 2014)

docsmith said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Could you post a link to the lenstip.com comparison where you are getting your information? Sight unseen, I would bet the house the Sigma 35 is nowhere close to the Otus 55 in the corners @ f1.4
> ...



The D3x on the Otus actually has the advantage there, but the Sigma 35A still compares favourably at f1.4 and f2.
As we have learned from Lensrentals there can be a ton of variation between tests, so this is definitely not conclusive, but it is very (very) promising.


----------



## Policar (Apr 7, 2014)

Artifex said:


> l_d_allan said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



If he thinks it's boring it's likely because he's on APS-C. 50mm is my favorite focal length on FF for sure, and I would wager most people's.

But on APS-C it feels around 80mm... this no-man's-land that is just too short for portraiture and there's no sense of depth from either compression nor from natural space rendering. Just flat and boring. You can take a great photo here, but IMO 50mm on APS-C is boring and difficult to make work. On FF it is almost certainly the most interesting focal length, agreed. My 50mm f1.4 Sigma and 50mm f1.8 never leave my 5D III even though I have all those fancy L zooms and UWAs and nonsense.

24mm is also ok, as is 35mm. Very fond of 135mm. 200mm nice too. 100mm is nice, also for macros.


----------



## sdsr (Apr 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm about to put my 50L on Ebay.... and it has nothing to do with this new 50mm Art.
> 
> I took my kids to Flower Field in Carlsbad yesterday. I carried A7r + FE 55mm. With Eye-focus feature in A7r, compose the shot is so easy. At wide open, I couldn't miss a shot. However, the Bokeh is not smooth as my 50L.
> 
> Bottom line is, I'm willing to trade that bokeh for light weight



I suspect that for most real world use the differences between the new Sigma and the FE 55mm are trivial, far less than the difference in weight and size; it's nice to be able to carry around a FF camera and two primes in a small bag whose weight is negligible. The FE 55 is so sharp on my A7r it's hard to imagine I would appreciate something even sharper, and if I want more dreamy blur I can use my old manual Canon 55 1.2. I may end up buying the Sigma in a Canon mount, especially if reviews appear showing comparison shots involving something other than test screens and the like - though the Sigma on a current Canon FF sensor may not look any sharper, if at all, than the FE 55 on an A7r anyway, and the more I get used to the light weight of my Sony and M43 mirrorless gear the harder it is to return to my vastly heavier FF Canon gear, much as I like it. I wonder if Sigma would ever be interested in making longer and wider primes (or even zooms) in Sony's FE mount....


----------



## Synkka (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.camerapro.com.au/sigma-50mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-australian-stock.html/

$898 in Aus maybe $800 USD


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> http://www.camerapro.com.au/sigma-50mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-australian-stock.html/
> 
> $898 in Aus maybe $800 USD



If it comes in at $800... I'll probably buy it immediately and then hate myself a little for not having waited... but it's better than buying it at $1300 and having waited a year.


----------



## infared (Apr 7, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > How can anyone complain about the size and weight...oh well!
> ...



Sounds like the a Canon 50mm f/1.8 is the lens for you! 
It's cheap, it small, it's light and if you have steady hands ...there is your IS.
$74 Adorama. 8)


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 7, 2014)

ecka said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > l_d_allan said:
> ...



Hmmm... something like a 50mm F2.5 macro?


----------



## ecka (Apr 7, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Artifex said:
> ...



Yes. At least just as sharp, but with more aperture blades for nicer bokeh, better focus ring and 1:1 magnification.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> http://www.camerapro.com.au/sigma-50mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-australian-stock.html/
> 
> $898 in Aus maybe $800 USD


"Pricing listed in anticipation only."


----------



## Jens (Apr 7, 2014)

Love how Sigma is pushing it. Next up must be a 85mm and then maybe a 24-70 2.8?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2014)

Jens said:


> Love how Sigma is pushing it. Next up must be a 85mm and then maybe a 24-70 2.8?



Rumor has it that it is a 24-70 f2 in the pipeline.


----------



## switters (Apr 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Rumor has it that it is a 24-70 f2 in the pipeline.



Really? Now that is interesting. Makes sense given the 18-35/1.8.

I'm really curious about the new 50/1.4. Hope the AF is more consistent from copy to copy. Took me 3 tries to get a good copy of the 35A. 

I'm also torn between the Sigma and the rumored Canon 50 IS. I shoot with a Canon 24-70 II and 70-200 IS primarily, and both are big and heavy. I find that smaller/lighter primes are a nice contrast to the bigger zooms.


----------



## Jens (Apr 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Jens said:
> 
> 
> > Love how Sigma is pushing it. Next up must be a 85mm and then maybe a 24-70 2.8?
> ...



f2! That would be impressive! is this rumoured before any 85mm?


----------



## moreorless (Apr 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Jens said:
> 
> 
> > Love how Sigma is pushing it. Next up must be a 85mm and then maybe a 24-70 2.8?
> ...



That would be a rather different market to the art line up so far I'd say, they might not be small but they are small/cheap enough for the average user where as a 24-70mm f/2 would be a beast of a lens. If they do release an F/2 zoom maybe it'll follow the 18-35mm F/1.8 and have a more limited range, something like 35-70mm or 28-55mm f/2.

I don't see as much need for an 85mm Art in the short term personally as not only is Sigma's existing 85mm 1.4 an excellent lens but so are Canon and Nijkon's various 85mm's, especially the Nikon 85mm 1.8 G for the price.

My guess would be a 24mm 1.4 maybe next for Sigma, again theres a lot of room there to undercut Canon and Nikon significantly plus there own 24mm 1.8 isn't a great performer besides its closeup ability.


----------



## switters (Apr 7, 2014)

moreorless said:


> That would be a rather different market to the art line up so far I'd say, they might not be small but they are small/cheap enough for the average user where as a 24-70mm f/2 would be a beast of a lens.
> 
> My guess would be if they do release an F/2 zoom it'll follow the 18-35mm F/1.8 and have a more limited range, maybe something like 35-70mm f/2.



True. The size/weight of the 24-70 doesn't bother me (seems small and light compared to 70-200 IS!), but I wouldn't really want my 24-70 zoom to be much bigger or heavier than it already is.


----------



## moreorless (Apr 7, 2014)

The problem with a long Samyang macro would I'd say be that your getting into inspect shooting range there where many people use AF for rapid respose rather than MF for your standard flow/fungi macro.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 7, 2014)

Policar said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Both.



> 50mm is kind of a no man's land on APS-C but IMO it is the most useful focal length on FF.



Sold my 50s, got the 35/1.4L. Never looked back. I basically always use it on full-frame.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 7, 2014)

Policar said:


> If he thinks it's boring it's likely because he's on APS-C. 50mm is my favorite focal length on FF for sure, and I would wager most people's.



Nope...I use my primes (15/2.8 fisheye, 35/1.4L and 85/1.8) almost exclusively on full-frame.



> But on APS-C it feels around 80mm... this no-man's-land that is just too short for portraiture and there's no sense of depth from either compression nor from natural space rendering.



So, the 85/1.8 and 85/1.2L on full-frame must be no-man's land as well. There's no appreciable difference between 50mm on APS-C and 85mm on full-frame.

I've shot portraits from 15mm fisheye through 600mm. This idea that 80mm-equivalent is "too short for portraiture" is just total baloney.


----------



## Jens (Apr 7, 2014)

moreorless said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Jens said:
> ...



Some very good points!


----------



## ecka (Apr 7, 2014)

moreorless said:


> The problem with a long Samyang macro would I'd say be that your getting into inspect shooting range there where many people use AF for rapid respose rather than MF for your standard flow/fungi macro.



AF never really worked for macro stuff I do. I see a bug, I choose the magnification/focus distance and then I compose and "focus" by moving the camera, not the focus ring. I can only imagine a rare situation when I'm shooting still object macro from a tripod, using LiveView CDAF, and that would be a very lazy/boring way to do it.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 7, 2014)

I just saw the Fuji56f1.2 review on SLR gear, it and the Sigma 50A are extremely close. The Fuji goes to f1.2 and weighs half as much, but the Sigma is slightly sharper and critically (for me) provides much better close focus.
I'm afraid I'll have to take the Sigma for it's close focus ability (should be fantastic on crop), but if I ever get a Fuji that lens is a must have.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2014)

Jens said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16153.0

and http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-et-voila-first-picture-of-the-sigma-24-70mm-f2-0-full-frame-lens/


----------



## moreorless (Apr 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-et-voila-first-picture-of-the-sigma-24-70mm-f2-0-full-frame-lens/



Most seem to view that picture as a fake.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 8, 2014)

moreorless said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-et-voila-first-picture-of-the-sigma-24-70mm-f2-0-full-frame-lens/
> ...


Yes, but rumor has it that it exists


----------



## Eldar (Apr 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


I have from solid sources that it exists for sure. Maximum magnification is 0,86x and it has a new revolutionary 5x image stabilization system, AF faster than the EF 24-70 f2.8L II and it is weather sealed ...


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 9, 2014)

http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1664/cat/98

We now have a direct comparison from the same testers.

What's more, they updated the 50A review with some comparisons. The conclusions are pretty interesting. It'll be nice once we have comparisons from more than one reviewer.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

the 50A is available in shanghai mid next month I'm definitely going to get this as soon as it comes out


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> the 50A is available in shanghai mid next month I'm definitely going to get this as soon as it comes out



Lucky you 

Real life photo samples are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > the 50A is available in shanghai mid next month I'm definitely going to get this as soon as it comes out
> ...



for sure, i've been using the 35 on my eos M alot lately and forgot how much i liked the 50mm range since i had stopped using all my other 50's because... well they suck but i'm super pumped to get a 50 like this on the 5Dmk3 gonna tell the sigma store to put me down for the first one that comes in


----------



## drjlo (Apr 9, 2014)

9VIII said:


> http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1664/cat/98
> 
> We now have a direct comparison from the same testers.



Too bad SLRgear does not post real-life photo samples with bokeh, and we will have to wait for for end-user reports regarding any AF "issues" after wide release. In addition, price is unknown. Having said that, it looks like Sigma came up with a beauty. I hope its pricing brings down the eventual price of Otus 55 mm and any upcoming Canon 50 mm glass  

"Alternatives
The clearest alternative, if you haven't guessed already, is the new Sigma 50mm ƒ/1.4 Art lens, which we just recently reviewed. Despite the dramatic difference in price, the Sigma competes handily with the $4,000 Zeiss 55mm Otus lens. (As of this writing, we don't know how Sigma will price the 50/1.4 Art, but it's safe to assume it'll be way, way less than the Otus."


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Size and weight are not small, IQ must be good. This could be my very 1st Sigma lens 

PS. I'll be in Shanghai mid July. I'll have a weekend off. My plan is to visit great wall & forbidden city. Wanna have few beers?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


 yeah sure i'll pm you my phone number and we can catch up, but you do know the great wall and forbidden city are in beijing right? I have a few friends in beijing and havent been for a while and i always like the great wall and forbbiden city for photo walks done both many times.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 9, 2014)

SLRgear has updated the Sigma 50 review since publishing the Otus.
The crop comparisons show well what tradeoffs Sigma made in designing this lens to be slightly less sharp but provide better microcontrast.
I like what I see from the Sigma more than from the Otus at this stage but for me a lens must balance sharpness and bokeh so I'll still buy the Sigma cuz it's cheaper. 

from this excerpt, they agree

"_All in all, this is a case where the raw test numbers doen't carry the entire message. For our money, we'd go with the slightly higher CA, lower sharpness, but higher micro contrast of the Sigma, even if the two lenses cost the same._"


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Just added you to my "buddy list". I'll contact you once the trip is CONFIRMED.

Yes, understood Great Wall & FC are in Beijing. I'll fly from LAX to Shanghai, then back to Shenzen to end my business trip. It's more likely to fly from Shenzhen to Beijing friday afternoon.

I'm thinking Great Wall on saturday and F.C on Sunday :

My last trip to China, we visited Guilin; http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6473514

PS. The new Shenzhen airport is beautiful


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



cool i'll have to see what my schedule is like closer to the time but I might be up for joining you in beijing for the GW and FC again


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 9, 2014)

Aglet said:


> SLRgear has updated the Sigma 50 review since publishing the Otus.
> The crop comparisons show well what tradeoffs Sigma made in designing this lens to be slightly less sharp but provide better microcontrast.
> I like what I see from the Sigma more than from the Otus at this stage but for me a lens must balance sharpness and bokeh so I'll still buy the Sigma cuz it's cheaper.
> 
> ...



Interesting.

I so much wish I liked the 50mm FL better.


----------



## rpiotr01 (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't see how this could be viewed as anything but a winner if it comes in around $1,000 USD. Zeiss is better wide open across the frame - that's hard to do and you pay for it. But for 1/4 of the price this performance looks to be awesome.


----------



## Policar (Apr 9, 2014)

rpiotr01 said:


> Don't see how this could be viewed as anything but a winner if it comes in around $1,000 USD. Zeiss is better wide open across the frame - that's hard to do and you pay for it. But for 1/4 of the price this performance looks to be awesome.



Is better or measures better? Zeiss used to be known for sacrificing resolution for micro contrast... the Zeiss look was "punchy." Sharpness isn't a matter of resolution extinction; it's a matter of area under the MTF curve and the Sigma appears to have higher MTF at low frequencies so better acutance overall.

Are there any photos taken with this or just test charts? Zeiss has a near apochromatic design with the Otus and yet they manage smooth bokeh, which is unreal. Smooth bokeh is usually associated (as with the old Sigma 50mm f1.4 and my beloved 135mm f2 AIS Nikkor) with spherical aberration and spherochromatism so the "pure" color of the Otus along with the soft out of focus falloff is really unusual and does impart a unique "look." 

Who is actually shooting low light landscapes with high frequency detail at f1.4 and then printing huge... does anyone actually care about the corner resolution at f1.4? No. Acutance matters more, but still not as important as bokeh and CA. Sharpness is clearly on par with (subjectively probably better than) the Otus and FAR exceeding others. It's the rest that will be interesting to see... Including AF performance.

18-35mm f1.8 and 70-200mm f2.8 II IS both have surprisingly good bokeh and not much spherochromatism... this might be a nice complement for those two. Hoping...


----------



## Aglet (Apr 9, 2014)

I haven't tried the 18-35 yet but I found my 70-200 2.8 L2 was not very well balanced for my liking. Very sharp, definitely. A bit of CA in FF corners but not bad. However, i found the bokeh to be quite unpleasant in many situations. I've been getting a more agreeable balance of sharpness and bokeh from an older Tamron 70/200 2.8 but it's missing such niceties like OS and fast precise AF.

I'm keenly looking forward to seeing some bokeh specific tests of these new fast 50s.


----------



## Policar (Apr 9, 2014)

Aglet said:


> I haven't tried the 18-35 yet but I found my 70-200 2.8 L2 was not very well balanced for my liking. Very sharp, definitely. A bit of CA in FF corners but not bad. However, i found the bokeh to be quite unpleasant in many situations. I've been getting a more agreeable balance of sharpness and bokeh from an older Tamron 70/200 2.8 but it's missing such niceties like OS and fast precise AF.
> 
> I'm keenly looking forward to seeing some bokeh specific tests of these new fast 50s.



Bokeh on 18-35mm is a mixed back. Clean color, slight onion effect, but overall pretty good not too busy. 

I like the 70-200mm II but must admit... older lenses are smoother.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 9, 2014)

". does anyone actually care about the corner resolution at f1.4? "

Well, yeah.. The whole point for me considering the Sigma over another 50 L, is the ability to compose off center and preferably all the way out in the corners with nice resolution and ideally, same IQ as the center.


----------



## scott_m (Apr 10, 2014)

*Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art $996 in Australia*

Slightly OT (but not much I think!) I have been checking the DCW website pretty much every day and this morning I saw that they have a listing for the 50 Art in Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts for AUD996. I have absolutely no connection to them, I just thought that a legit pricepoint would be of interest (and of course as a heads-up to any Downunder CR folks)

How can they lose? This is going to be a _*huge*_ hit, perhaps even more than the 35 Art...

Scott


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art $996 in Australia*



scott_m said:


> Slightly OT (but not much I think!) I have been checking the DCW website pretty much every day and this morning I saw that they have a listing for the 50 Art in Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts for AUD996. I have absolutely no connection to them, I just thought that a legit pricepoint would be of interest (and of course as a heads-up to any Downunder CR folks)
> 
> How can they lose? This is going to be a _*huge*_ hit, perhaps even more than the 35 Art...
> 
> Scott



thats awesome considering DCW are usually 10-15% more expensive than can be had elsewhere


----------



## soldrinero (Apr 10, 2014)

The people at Imaging Resource who did the review have posted a Flickr set with real-life photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13719437215/in/set-72157643654332185/. They used the 50mm Art on a 1Ds Mk III. I'm no bokeh expert, but the out-of-focus highlights look fantastic to me. Anyone want to weigh in on these?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 10, 2014)

soldrinero said:


> The people at Imaging Resource who did the review have posted a Flickr set with real-life photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13719437215/in/set-72157643654332185/. They used the 50mm Art on a 1Ds Mk III. I'm no bokeh expert, but the out-of-focus highlights look fantastic to me. Anyone want to weigh in on these?



I thought the pictures of the musicians were pretty boring. But the lens does look sharp and in the helmet and bike photos... the lens looks like a winner.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 10, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> soldrinero said:
> 
> 
> > The people at Imaging Resource who did the review have posted a Flickr set with real-life photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13719437215/in/set-72157643654332185/. They used the 50mm Art on a 1Ds Mk III. I'm no bokeh expert, but the out-of-focus highlights look fantastic to me. Anyone want to weigh in on these?
> ...


Crap, now *I'm going to have to buy* this lens . The contrast and bokeh look very good. I did think of another GAS reason to buy the lens, though, it will make an awesome pano lens since it has no distortion and it razor sharp!

Edit: I downloaded them and at 100% there is some ringing and onion skinning, but nothing too bad. The LoCA looks better than the 50L, but it's got nothing on the Otus. I'll be curious to look at the photos on my calibrated monitor when I get home and compare them with my 50L shots.


----------



## Policar (Apr 10, 2014)

Viggo said:


> ". does anyone actually care about the corner resolution at f1.4? "
> 
> Well, yeah.. The whole point for me considering the Sigma over another 50 L, is the ability to compose off center and preferably all the way out in the corners with nice resolution and ideally, same IQ as the center.



Fair enough.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 10, 2014)

Via sigma-rumors.com

In Japan, Canon mount available 25th April. - ¥127 000, plus tax. Approx $1250 or €900 or £750.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 10, 2014)

on the B&H Facebook page someone said that Adorama had the lens for 899 and i got really excited but I really don't know that I will believe any of that


----------



## lintoni (Apr 11, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> on the B&H Facebook page someone said that Adorama had the lens for 899 and i got really excited but I really don't know that I will believe any of that



American pricing looks good, but it's got a UK price tag of £850 (approx $1400)


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 11, 2014)

lintoni said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > on the B&H Facebook page someone said that Adorama had the lens for 899 and i got really excited but I really don't know that I will believe any of that
> ...



949 per the email I got this morning. So that is a steal.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm about to put my 50L on Ebay.... and it has nothing to do with this new 50mm Art.
> 
> I took my kids to Flower Field in Carlsbad yesterday. I carried A7r + FE 55mm. With Eye-focus feature in A7r, compose the shot is so easy. At wide open, I couldn't miss a shot. However, the Bokeh is not smooth as my 50L.
> 
> Bottom line is, I'm willing to trade that bokeh for light weight



What's your asking price on the 50L?


----------



## PhilippP74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Didn't check if the link has already been posted. If so sorry for the double post:

Another review of the sigma 50 1.4 art at fstoppers: http://fstoppers.com/sigma-50mm-art-review


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to put my 50L on Ebay.... and it has nothing to do with this new 50mm Art.
> ...



Asking price is $1599 ;D....just kidding. I'm not in the hurry to sell my 50L, maybe not at all. 

Current market only has few f1.2 lenses with AF. If the new Sigma is REALLY that good, then I don't mind adding a 3rd 50mm lens to my bag. At this moment, I strongly believe I have enough weapons to fight most challenging photography battles - from super sharp to smooth Bokeh etc...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 11, 2014)

PhilippP74 said:


> Didn't check if the link has already been posted. If so sorry for the double post:
> 
> Another review of the sigma 50 1.4 art at fstoppers: http://fstoppers.com/sigma-50mm-art-review


My take away from that is it is as good as billed and the bokeh is on last with the 50L... which is a concern for me.


----------



## IvanH (Apr 11, 2014)

More comparison images: http://lcap.tistory.com/


----------



## Jeffrey (Apr 11, 2014)

Sigma sure has come a long way and might soon own the lower/mid price range for certain lenses. Three cheers for them. I will be surprised if their newest lens comes anywhere close to the Zeiss Otus in real world shooting in that my experience with the Otus has been unbelievably great.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2014)

B&H sent an email yesterday saying it can be pre-ordered for $949


----------



## Eldar (Apr 12, 2014)

preben said:


> I have also a half years experience with Otus and I think it is premature to comment the Sigma lens qualties, all I think is that Otus is unsurpassed at F 1,4.


I must admit that, having looked at the available images I could find, including the http://lcap.tistory.com image examples, I believe the Sigma is a top notch lens. Sharpness, CA, distortion and bokeh looks very good. Color is still an open issue to me, since I do not know what kind of post processing they have been through, but it does not look bad.

Like you, I still doubt it will match the Otus, but it will have the advantage of AF. So I just made the decision and preordered the Sigma, but I will definitely keep my Otus.


----------



## candyman (Apr 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> .........................
> I must admit that, having looked at the available images I could find, including the http://lcap.tistory.com image examples, I believe the Sigma is a top notch lens. Sharpness, CA, distortion and bokeh looks very good. Color is still an open issue to me, since I do not know what kind of post processing they have been through, but it does not look bad.
> 
> Like you, I still doubt it will match the Otus, but it will have the advantage of AF. So I just made the decision and preordered the Sigma, but I will definitely keep my Otus.




Looking at the images and comparison at http://lcap.tistory.com there is no doubt that the Sigma outperforms the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4. Is there such a detailed comparison somewhere between the Sigma and the Canon EF 50mm f/1.2? or the Zeis Otus 55mm f/1.4?


----------



## Artifex (Apr 12, 2014)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > .........................
> ...



I am wondering how it compare against Zeiss 50mm f/2 Macro, considering the pretty similar price (1280$) and the fact that it was until recently the best 50mm in term of optics.


----------



## aznable (Apr 12, 2014)

there is no match between 50A and the rest of the bunch except the Zeiss Otus


slrgear consusions of the review:
The Sigma 50mm ƒ/1.4 Art is the most exciting lens we're likely to review this year. All competing lenses from Canon and Nikon fell short when compared to the resolving power of the 50mm Art. Compared to the mighty Zeiss 55mm ƒ/1.4 Otus, the Sigma holds its own, displaying nearly identical results! *Even though it has a higher price than the standard 50/14 offerings from Canon and Nikon, this lens is easy to recommend. Put simply: it trounces any similar model available for less than $4,000*. And since it comes in significantly cheaper than the best of Canon and Nikon, Sigma has made a friend of every full-frame shooter in the land. 

for anyone interested in resolution at large apertures it's a must buy


----------



## candc (Apr 13, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



Stop! It's cruel to tease me with that kind of talk!


----------



## e-d0uble (Apr 14, 2014)

It was painful to do, but I sold my 50 f/1.2L two months ago in lieu of this lens. I'll miss its stubby little body and the fine shots it often produced. I will miss f/1.2 as well, but I can live with f/1.4.

Sigma's 35mm 1.4A is absolutely fabulous, but in practice it's a bit too wide for what I want from an f/1.4 lens. I may sell it as well. I pre-ordered Sigma's new 50 after reading the reviews that have just surfaced. I'm sure there will be howling about nervous bokeh and lateral CA from some, and in some cases it'll be warranted. Either way, I'm still going to give this lens a chance, as there's absolutely no way I'd give Zeiss 4k or buy the 50L the *third* time around. If this guy turns out to be a dud in any way I'll bury my head in the sand and wait for a possible new fast 50mm offering from Canon. If that ends up being the case, something tells me I may be waiting quite some time.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...




LOL..ok.

So far…best prices on good condition used 50L's I've seen are in the $1250-$1295 range…..slightly more for refurbe from the Canon site from time to time….

I gotta see how much tax I gotta pay first….no word from CPA yet, so, maybe I don't owe….

C


----------

